# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Parasita nas brânquias?

## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Ultimamente tenho reparado que o meu nemateleotris magnifica tem uma das guelras mais inchada, dando a impressão de que não a consegue fechar. Quando introduzi o peixe no aquário, na altura já notava que uma guelra era mais saliente do que a outra, mas como a diferença era diminuta, pensei que se tratasse de um "defeito" do peixe.

Como a situação tem-se vindo a agravar começo a desconfiar que o peixe pode ter um parasita nas brânquias. Hoje ainda não saiu da toca, o que é muito raro, pois ele passa a maior parte do tempo a nadar por todo o aquário e não é nada tímido.

Estava a pensar em lhe dar um "banho" de água doce, mas 1º queria uma opinião. De momento estou sem máquina fotográfica, por isso não posso arranjar uma foto.
O que devo fazer?


Cumprimentos.
Leonor

----------


## Leonor Drummond

O peixe não está nada bem! Ninguem tem nenhuma sugestão??

----------


## João M Monteiro

Leonor,

Gostava de conseguir ajudar, mas nesta questões não é boa ideia dar palpites sem se saber exactamente o que se passa e diagnosticar bem a situação, sob pena de se matar um peixe com o tratamento. Sinceramente, com a info disponível não sei arriscar um tratamento.

Banho de água doce é bom para certos parasitas pois não têm capacidade osmótica que lhes permita aguentar a variação de salinidade. Agora, também é algo stressante para o peixe (já para não falar do stress que lhe causa ser apanhado no aquário).

Pelo que descreves não consigo perceber se é um parasita, para poder aconselhar este banho de água doce.

Há uns parasitas (crionalídeos..??) que se fixam nos peixes, chupando-lhes o sangue (tipo carraça) , mas normalmente conseguem ver-se a olho nu.

É só inchaço na guelra ? esta está vermelha ? vê-se lá algum bicho ?

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Obrigada por tentares ajudar.

A guelra está meia esbranquiçada, muito saliente. Pensei que fosse um parasita, porque parece haver algo a obstruir a guelra, mas como não é bem visível não tenho a certeza. O inchasso é tão grande que o peixe parece ter uma "papada".
O problema mesmo é que não consigo identificar exactamente o que é, e já estive a pesquisar mas não encontro nada de concreto. 
Vou ver se peço emprestada uma câmara a alguém.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já agora, se avançares com o tratamento em água doce, o melhor será apanhá-lo de noite. Está meio adormecido e por isso não só é mais fácil de apanhar, como é menos stressante para o peixe que passa pelo tratamento ainda calmo.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Leonor
Quando vi este post fiquei aborrecido por ti e pelo magnifico peixe e sem saber muito bem o que dizer ou fazer, até porque habitualmente nunca trato nada porque a experencia ensinou-me que o beneficio se houver, geralmente é inferior ao prejuizo. Seja como for de braços cruzados é que não podemos ficar e assim PF consulta o site seguinte:

http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/disease/gill%20disease.htm
http://www.seasky.org/aquarium/aquarium_diseases.html
http://www.fws.gov/policy/aquatichan...%20swelling%22
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/fish_diseases.htm
http://www.bio.georgiasouthern.edu/B...%20swelling%22

Vamos lá ver se te conseguimos ajudar. Partilho do que diz o João e sinto-me desolado por não poder fazer mais pelo menos de momento.
Ora vamos la ver se podemos sistematizar. 

1º)Tiraste a fotografia ao peixe que é obviamente muito dado e muito merecidamente ganhaste o concurso. 
2º)depois ou entretanto foste de férias. 
a) O que é que pode ter mudado, se é qua alguma coisa mudou a não ser o fato de teres ido de férias, que possa ter de algum modo influenciado o problema? Consegues pensar em algo?
b) como é que está a salinidade (densidade)? Achas que pode ter havido variações significativas?

Gill disease diagnosis
The main problem with fish gills is that unlike the rest of the body,         we can't readily see what is happening. Often by the time it becomes         obvious that the fish is ill, the damage is advanced and untreatable, so         therefore an early diagnosis and treatment is vital. 
 The early signs are fish respiring heavily. You can judge this               by watching the operculum movements and comparing them to other               fish.            Fish laying on the bottom for long periods - general lethargy -               not eating            Fish tending to use one pectoral fin, keeping the other folded               back against the body            At a more advanced stage you may notice that the fish can't               fully close the operculum because of gill swelling.            Affected fish may segregate and stay alone - often near the               surface or water return            There may be strands of mucus trailing from the gills            At a really advanced stage - and usually too late for treatment               - the fish will lay on the bottom with its pectoral and dorsal               fins clamped to its body - literally waiting to die!            The other problem in advanced cases is treating against               parasites. The combination of excess mucus and hyperplasia forms a               secure shelter for any  parasites between the secondary               lamellae making them very difficult to get at!         Treatments
 Right from the start I should stress that prevention is better               than cure and with good water management practices, most gill               disease is avoidable.            If there is the suspicion of a gill problem, is it just one               fish or are several affected? The latter will probably indicate an               environmental cause.             Check the water for ammonia, nitrite pH and when was the last               time the system was cleaned? If several fish are affected, the               system should be cleaned and a substantial water change made,               somewhere between 50 -75%. Such is the seriousness of this type of               disease.            In minor cases simply providing optimum environmental               conditions may be enough.* (Check out the               water quality pages and see if you come up to the five point               standard);* Optimum conditions are mandatory if gill               disease is to be successfully treated.            Examine the fish for parasites. At this stage a skin scrape               from immediately behind the operculum will suffice.             For individual fish a salt bath on two consecutive days is a               good start. It won't exacerbate the problem and will help remove               any excess mucus or parasites.            If the salt treatment fails to work the next stage is probably               a gill biopsy to see what is going on. If this shows a parasite               problem then these will need to be treated. With regard to               treating gill disease, a  combination of chloramine-T and               benzalkonium as separate treatments in a treatment tank - not the               pond - will help resolve gill problems provided that they are not               too advanced. See the treatment pages for details.            Potassium permanganate can be used, but it is often a kill or               cure treatment. It will rapidly reduce the parasite and bacterial               levels as well as reducing dissolved organics. The draw back is               that it will push the really sick fish over the top - mainly I               suspect because the permanganate forms a temporary precipitate               of  manganese dioxide in the gills, affecting fish with               severe respiratory problems.            The outlook for more advanced cases where there is severe               hyperplasia and/or bacterial / fungal infection is not good. I               have had some success - not a lot - with intensive treatment of               chloramine-T and benzalkonium chloride together with antibiotic               treatment.  
Bacterial Gill Disease

              Bacterial gill disease is caused by bacteria (e.g.Flexibacter species).                Bacterial erosion of the delicate gill membrane causes suffocation                of the fish. Bacterial gill disease often occurs after the gills                have been damaged by poor water quality. Affected gills are pale                or grey/brown in colour with heavy mucus production and clear signs                of erosion.

Treatment of Bacterial Gill Disease

              Treatment with medicines (such as Interpet's Anti Internal Bacteria                No.9) plus the addition of 0.2% aquarium salt is recommended. Water                conditions must be checked, as poor water contributes greatly to                the onset of this disease.
 
Eu sei que neste forum existe pelo menos um Veterinário cujo nome não vou citar, até porque pode e assiste-lhe o direito de não querer exercer essa função aqui no forum, mas atrevo-me a apelar para a sua boa vontade que não classifico com bom samaritano mas sim como alguém que pode saber muito mais do que nós e dar indicações que façam a diferença. Fica o apelo.
Mantém-te calma, os animais sentem o nosso estado de espírito (ansiedade, calma, alegria, etc...)
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Meus amigos ,eu quando não sei não gosto de inventar, muito menos sendo o tal Veterinário. Uma foto ajudava para fazer um diagnostico. Parece-me pouco provavel ser um parasita pela descrição e pela evolução. Não recomendaria um banho de água doce num peixe como este porque é muito pequeno, e stressado. O mais provavel é morrer do stress da captura e banho. Poderá ser um tumor ou uma inflamação granulomatosa de tratamento virtualmente impossivel num peixe deste tamanho. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Não sabendo diagnosticar a maioria das doenças, logo que noto alguma coisa, enquanto investigo e vejo se faço ou não alguma coisa, ligo um UV de 36 watts com uma bomba fraquinha e tem-me ajudado a resolver vários problemas, principalmente os relacionados com parasitas. Cuidado é com o aumento de temperatura em aquários pequenos e principalmente nesta altura do ano.

Se necessitares do UV, avisa. Vou estar fora uns dias e sem acesso à net, por isso liga para te dizer como o ir buscar, caso necessites.

Boa sorte.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Muito obrigada pelo apoio.

Alfredo, obrigada pelo UV também, mas tenho já um a trabalhar 24horas por dia.
De momento prefiro não actuar, vou aguardar pela câmara que vou ter por volta da hora do almoço, e aí mostro uma fotografia.
Entretanto estiver a vêr alguns dos sites ( obrigada Pedro) e vi alguns sintomas idênticos ao estado actual do peixe:

-Os 1ºs sinais são o peixe a respirar mais rápido. Isto é observável através dos movimentos do opérculo e comparando-os com o peixe. -- Noto a respiração um pouco mais avançada realmente. Nada de mais, mas parece-me um pouco mais ofegante

-O peixe fica durante longos tempos no fundo do aquário-letárgico- não come -- Sei que é característico desta espécie manter-se no fundo, mas o peixe durante o dia passava o tempo a nadar pelo aquário, no lado oposto à toca. Agora praticamente não sai de lá, nem para comer comida congelada, tipo camarão e berbigão que ele adora.

-O peixe tendo a usar a barbatana peitor, mantendo a outra junto ao corpo.-- Ontém à noite ele estava a fazer isto.

- Num estado mais avançado nota-se que o peixe não consegue fechar completamente o operculo, devido ao inchasso da guelra.-- Este é o sintoma que me preocupa mais, e aquele que me chamou mais à atenção. O opérculo não fecha e tem um inchasso branco, parecendo existir um género do placa a orbstruir a guelra.

-Peixes afectados tendem a isolar-se, normalmente junto da superfície. -- Neste caso o meu peixe isola-se mas na toca no fundo.

Mais logo coloco aqui uma fotografia. Entretanto tentei alimentar o peixe mas ele não mostra interesse. 
Quanto à qualidade da água está tudo bem. Não tenho nitratos, o ph está nos 8,2, os peixes nunca estam sugeitos a stress, tenho o uv ligado 24h por dia, alimento-os com cyclops, camarão, flocos, granulado, artêmia, e comida congelada. Penso se tratar dum parasita porque parece haver um género de placa achatada a obstruir a guelra, e vi isto num site:

"Disc or Wormlike attachments on body/gills" ----- higher from parasite. 

Além disso o peixe sempre teve uma guelra um pouco inchada, mas com o tempo tem vindo a se agravar.

Fico a aguadar mais opiniões.

Mais uma vez obrigada.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Leonor
Pese o facto de por experiencia habitualmente não efectuar tratamentos, aqui vai mais alguma informação que talvez possa ajudar, mesmo se alguns dos exemplos são relativos a outras espécies e eu tenha muita reserva sobre alguns dos tratamentos que continuo a achar trazerem mais prejuízo do que benefício.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

http://cdserver2.ru.ac.za/cd/011120_...A/ectopara.htm
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com...disease_8.html
http://www.versaquatics.com/treatmentandmethodology.htm
http://www.seahorse.com/option,com_s...tid,2/id,1393/

http://www.sci.sdsu.edu/salton/FishParasitePoster.html 


*PARAGON* (General Tonic) - Waterlife
For use in seawater, freshwater and coldwater aquaria. The product slowly releases oxygen in safe amounts destroying any pathogens and parasites present and beneficially raises the REDOX level in the systems, improves inhabitants health and the filtration efficiency
When added to aquarium/pond water, PARAGON slowly releases nascent, moatomic oxygen in safe amounts. After this rare form of oxygen has destroyed any pathogens and parasites present it beneficially raises the REDOX potential (oxygen levels) in the aquarium. This in turn benefits all forms of aquatic life. Do *not* use PARAGON on Discus species

*STERAZIN* (parasiticide) - Waterlife
For the treatment of Gill and Body Flukes. Do not use when crustaceans (i.e. Crabs, Shrimps), echinoderms (i.e. Sea Urchins, Starfish), s/w Sharks, Rays, Piranha, Sturgeon and Sterlets are present. STERAZIN is used or the control of gill and body parasites which cause fish to flick when no symptoms are visible to the unaided eye. STERAZIN will also aid the control of internal parasites such as Round Worm, Thread Worm, and Intestinal Worm. In order to destroy the parasites in all stages of their life cycle you will need to use the product on days 1, 3, 6, 8 and 10. STERAZIN may also be used to aid the sterilisation of aquatic plants and is highly biodegradable. Do not use when crustaceans, echinoderms, rays, seawater sharks, pirahna, sturgeon or sterlets and related species are present. In these instances use Waterlife PARAGON. Suitable for seawater, tropical freshwater and coldwater aquaria


*ectopur  (SERA)
**
For prevention and combat of fungus and ectoparasites in fresh and salt water. sera ectopur contains various oxygen-releasing salts. Due to its special composition the oxygen is released over a prolonged period of time. sera ectopur is ideally suitable to support a treatment with sera remedies. 
An addition of 5 g sera ectopur to 50 litres of water once every fortnight reduces stress and prevents oxygen deficiencies*

*Method C2*
*Alcohol*
Leeches attached to fish can be removed by pressing an alcohol soaked cotton swab briefly on the leech.  The fish must be lifted out of the water for this treatment. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  
The change in osmotic pressure from *saltwater* to freshwater will cause *ectoparasites* to lyse (ie, swell and burst) or drop off their host after 7-10 minutes
Freshwater Dips

A freshwater water dip is simply immersing your seahorse in pure, detoxified freshwater that's been preadjusted to the same temp and pH as the water the seahorse is accustomed to, for a period of at least 10 minutes (Giwojna, Dec. 2003). It doesn't harm them -- seahorses typically tolerate freshwater dips exceptionally well and a 10-minute dip should be perfectly safe. Freshwater dips are effective because marine fish tolerate the immersion in freshwater far better than the external parasites they play host to; the change in osmotic pressure kills or incapacitates such microorganisms within 7-8 minutes (Giwojna, Dec. 2003). A minimum dip, if the fish seems to be doing fine, is therefore 8 minutes. Include some sort of hitching post in the dipping container and shoot for the full 10 minutes with your seahorses (Giwojna, Dec. 2003). 

If you will be using tap water for the freshwater dip, be sure to dechlorinate it beforehand. This can be accomplished usually one of the commercial dechlorinators, which typically include sodium thiosulfate and perhaps a chloramine remover as well, or by aerating the tap water for at least 24 hours to dissipate the chlorine (Giwojna, Dec. 2003). 

If you dechlorinate the dip water with a sodium thiosulfate product, be sure to use an airstone to aerate it for at least one hour before administering the dip. This is because the sodium thiosulfate depletes the water of oxygen and the dip water must therefore be oxygenated before its suitable for your seahorse(s).

----------


## Rui Damião

com a uv nao esta a resultar?

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Tenho o UV a trabalhar 24h por dia, mais como prevenção, mas penso que neste caso o UV não vai fazer grande diferença na cura do peixe, porque penso que se trata mesmo dum parasita. 

Hoje ele parecia melhor, passou o tempo todo a nadar pelo aquário e comeu camarão. Quando o alimentei, como o pedaço era muito grande, quando o peixe o meteu na boca, as guelras tornaram-se mais salientes, e do lado inchado havia um género de placa branca a obstruir a guelra.

Mesmo parecendo melhor, ainda continuo preocupada porque se se tratar mesmo dum parasita nas branquias, pelo que li o peixe pode morrer =/. 

Como estive sem internet, amanhã coloco fotos, para aguadar mais opiniões.
Mais uma vez obrigada =).

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Quando o alimentei, como o pedaço era muito grande, quando o peixe o meteu na boca, as guelras tornaram-se mais salientes, e do lado inchado havia um género de placa branca a obstruir a guelra.
> 
> Mesmo parecendo melhor, ainda continuo preocupada porque se se tratar mesmo dum parasita nas branquias, pelo que li o peixe pode morrer =/.


Leonor,

Tudo indica que seja o parasita que tentei referir no meu primeiro post.
Tenta uma busca por "crianolid isopods".

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Bem.. não reparei nessa parte.

Vou ver se encontro alguma coisa.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Há uns parasitas (crionalídeos..??) que se fixam nos peixes, chupando-lhes o sangue (tipo carraça) , mas normalmente conseguem ver-se a olho nu.


Era isto.
Não sei se é possível fazer uma "cirurgia extractiva", estando alojado na brânquia. Se fosse noutro lado,penso que seria o tratamento. Mas é importante fazeres uma busca e obter opiniões avalizadas na matéria, o que não é o caso da minha.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

OI JOAO
só uma questao de um leigo.
 nao será possivel retirar o parasita pois a guelras do peixe poderiam sofrer alguns danos ( certo ) ?
entao será que nao se pode matar o parasita picando-o com uma agulha ,e ele acabar por largar o hospedeiro ?
sao tudo suposiçoes que eu nao percebo nada dessa materia.

----------


## João M Monteiro

César,

Não estou seguro do tratamento a efectuar num caso de alojamento nas brânquias, por isso prefiro não arriscar um palpite que pode dar mau resultado

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Estive a pesquisar, e foi de longe a pesquisa mais nojenta que fá fiz.

Procurei o nome que o João Monteiro me deu, mas da pouca informação que havia, apenas deu para intender que esse parasita não se encontra sempre nos peixes, mas sim somente à noite, por isso não deve ser o caso. 

No entanto penso que deve ser algo do género pois se são me engano o parasita que indicaste faz parte do grupo dos "isopods", e haviam alguns que têm uma forma idêntica a discos e que se alojam igualmente nas branquias, tal como os da família cymothoidae. Pelo que li não matam o peixe, apenas atrasam o seu crescimento. Contudo, penso que quando alojados nas brânquias deve ser mais perigoso.

Arrancar o parasita da guelra está fora de questão pois tenho medo de rasgar as brânquias e matar o peixe.

Fotografias ainda não tenho pois não consegui arranjar uma máquina =/. Vou tentar que ele coma um pouco mais para ver melhor o parasita, pois da ultima vez pareceu-me se algo com carapaça e segmentos, se assim for é de certeza um isopod.

Mesmo sem fotografia, fico a aguardar mais opiniões e se alguém tiver conhecimento, também tratamentos contra isopods, se se tratar mesmo do caso.

Cumprimentos,
Leonor

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

No entanto penso que deve ser algo do género pois se são me engano o parasita que indicaste faz parte do grupo dos "isopods", e haviam alguns que têm uma forma idêntica a discos e que se alojam igualmente nas branquias, tal como os da família cymothoidae. Pelo que li não matam o peixe, apenas atrasam o seu crescimento. Contudo, penso que quando alojados nas brânquias deve ser mais perigoso.



Mesmo sem fotografia, fico a aguardar mais opiniões e se alguém tiver conhecimento, também tratamentos contra isopods, se se tratar mesmo do caso.

Cumprimentos,
Leonor[/quote]

 :Olá: Boa noite Leonor

Consulta este artigo e vê as fotografias
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?scri...&nrm=i&tlng=pt

Tratamentos (em explorações comerciais)
http://www.vetcare.gr/Pathogenic_isopoda.htm
http://www.lexagrutter.com/Publicati...20treatment%22
http://www.aquaculturemag.com/siteen...20treatment%22
www.vims.edu/~jeff/MS566_arthropoda2.doc

Tratamento natural (?)
http://www.int-res.com/articles/meps...4/m234p247.pdf

Tanto quanto me lembro não tens Labroides dimidiatos, porém pode ser uma possibilidade. Lê o artigo do último Link

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Se for um parasita isopodo o tratamento pode ser "cirurgico ", remoção com pinça e desinfecção com betadine numa cotonete ( muito stressante provavelmente para uma N. magnifica ) ; ou farmacologico com Triclorfon ou fentião ( masoten e dilox não disponiveis no nosso país, neguvon já retirado do mercado e um spot-on usado para matar pulgas nos gatos - Tiguvon). O tratamento não pode ser feito num aquario de recife , mas sim num aquario hospital. 
Dose : 0,5 mg por litro

Este é um artigo interessante mas um pouco técnico.
http://www.int-res.com/articles/dao/...rine%20fish%22


Para simplificar- Kordon´s Trifon
Este produto é uma alternativa propria para aquariofilia. O George Gouveia vende produtos da Kordon.

Trifon  Kordon's Trifon is a trichlorfon organophosphate compound in dry powder form that is effective in the treatment of diseases caused by monogenetic flukes, copepods, fish lice, turbellarian worms, Lernaea (anchor worms) and leeches. Trifon can be used in the treatment of both fresh and saltwater fishes. This product is extremely toxic to invertebrates such as molluscs (snails and nudibranchs) and crustaceans (shrimp and crabs). These animals must be removed from the affected aquarium prior to treatment. Trifon will not harm biological filter systems. 

Nunca usei triclorfon num peixe tão pequeno e nem em peixes marinho.. Já usei em discos, escalares e em peixes de água fria .
Cump.
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá.

Na realidade esqueci-me de dizer que tenho um labroides dimidiatus à cerca de 2 mêses. Há dois dias atrás reparei que o labroides estava a mordiscar a guelra onde se encontra o parasita. No entanto não liguei muito porque pensei que nestes casos os labroides dimidiatus não tinham qualquer influência.

Acham que ele pode realmente curar o nemateleotris magnifica? A mim parece-me que o parasita é um pouco maior do que a boca dele.

Vou estudar melhor os tipos de tratamentos que existem.

Obrigada e cumps.
Leonor

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Já estive a lêr mais detalhadamente a informação que me deram. 

Estive a pensar em retirar o peixe de água durante a noite, para o stressar menos, depois colocá-lo num recipiente com água do aquário. De seguida tentava retirar o parasita com uma pinça sem danificar a guelra. Se tivesse sucesso voltava a colocar o peixe dentro do aquário sem aplicar qualquer producto. Antes de fazer este processo alimentava o peixe muito bem durante uns dois dias, para que se o peixe ficar sem comer alguns dias, aguentasse.

Se não resultar retirar o parasita com a pinça, parace que vou ter de recorrer a medicamentos, e montar um aquário hospital.

Será que dando um banho curto de água doce o parasita não ficaria meio atordoado e assim seria mais fácil removê-lo?

Acham que usando o 1º método que sugeri posso salvar o peixe?

Cumprimentos.
Leonor

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Aqui vão algumas fotografias. Não se vê tão bem como ao vivo, mas dá para ter uma ideia:

Aqui vê-se bvem o inchasso



Uma ponta do parasita fora da guelra



De lado



Cumprimentos.
Leonor

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Sem querer ser intrometido, parece-me que o teu peixe não é um N. Magnifica mas um N. Decora.

As melhoras
Rodrigo Pontes

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Sim, está certo. Troquei o nome.

----------

